# RED CREEK NOLA



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

heres our ride today. like, comment, and subscribe for more!
Southern Mud Riderz - Red Creek NOLA - Ready to Roll - YouTube


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good vid as always. Makes me kinda wish I was still stationed in New Orleans.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like it is a fun place to ride. cant wait till i get to go check it out. only about 45 mins from my house.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

minibogger how the park? i been wanting to make a trip here with ma group to ride it


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

its alright


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i hope they maintain it better than r/c perkinston


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

mini bogger said:


> its alright


So sounds like not worth the trip from Mississippi??
To me it looks like cleared out wasteland, is it worth the trip?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

id much rather red creek in ms.

rmax i honestly dont think there is a lack of maintenance at red creek ms. we go there all the time from baton rouge. matter of fact we are going there tomorrow.
Our group SMR is hosting SMR's mud mania @ red creek (MS.) and we are going do some work on some of the trails etc. stay tuned!

heres the link to the event on fb: SMR's Mud Mania @ Red Creek 2013 | Facebook
hope to see yall there!


----------

